# My take on the Graveyard Undertaker



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I covered the rest of the skull with regular paper mache. I had bought some eyes off of ebay but they were a little too small so, I added to them so that they would fit into the eye sockets of the skull. I knew that most of them would be covered later so I wasn't real concerned about how they looked.










Before re-attaching the jaw, I painted the gums, tounge and teeth. I put a coat of varnish over the paint to make the mouth look wet. I then glued the jaw back on (using gorilla glue), paper mached over the joint and added Celluclay.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I started adding the facial features using Paperclay.










I put a piece of PVC pipe into the middle of the skull. This will be used to attach him to his PVC body later and to also build up for his neck. This pic shows more features added.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

After the face was mostly done, I started adding Celluclay to the neck. I took a paper plate, put a hole in the middle and used it to form the chest. I covered it with Celluclay.










More Celluclay added to the chest and neck and then a layer of Paper Clay.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I then started painting his face.. I started with a grey and added different shades of grey, black, white and red. This is where Lauriebeast really helped me out with suggestions and techniques..  I added some hair (which I might change) and a hat.










Here he is with some up-lighting.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

And here he is with his thrift store clothes and PVC body. His hands still need work but, I couldnt wait to see him all dressed up!! haha..


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

GREAT JOB Kymmm! You inspire me to go into my garage right now and unpack my skulls!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

That's totally awesome, Kymmm! I really need to invest in some celluclay! Please post up the results of the hands when you finish them. I love seeing everyone's inspiration. I just may have to attempt something like this myself.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW!! If my predator looks anything close to your gravedigger I will be so happy. That is awesome


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Great job! He looks incredible, you should be very proud of him!!!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Freaking Awesome!!! 

I want one! Dang, too many projects in the works this year already, and I'm sooo behind.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Really amazing!!! I'm just starting out so going to try some easier stuff but hopefully next year I'll be giving this guy a try!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Nice work......


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Kymmm awesome work and freaken cool Halloween prop 10+!!!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Really nice job !!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is a great looking prop. Very nice job.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*He looks Fabulous!!!!!!! Great job!!!!!*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Well DANG, he's impressive. His expression is perfect for a caretaker. The kids are really gonna be scared by this guy. *OUTSTANDING!*


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Her looks amazing Kymmm. He would be really scary to come across in a dark place.. YIKES!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

You all are very sweet.. Thanks again. Mizerella, I don't think I would have ever attempted this without seeing your tutorial so... thank YOU!!


----------



## man in the cellar (Jul 8, 2010)

great detailed work. inspiring!


----------



## MonsterMilt (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow! Do you have any details on how you constructed the PVC body? How does he stand? Rebar in the ground under a PVC sleeve?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Great job Kymm!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Totally awesome you have some real talent


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow! I was surprised to see this thread up again! Thanks to the three new comments.. I REALLY appreciate the compliments.  

MonsterMilt, I don't have any documented details on how I made the PVC body but there are several threads here on the forum that give detailed instructions and 
I can tell you that I used them as my guide. After building the basic body, I then started taping newspaper to the torso to get some bulk and used pool noodles to fill out the arms and legs. He stands exactly how you described, I drilled holes in some black shoes and I run Rebar into the ground and up through the PVC legs. 
Thanks again for your interest!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow! You got chops!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Sweet! You did a really good job, love it!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you Palmdale Haunter and aero4ever! Very sweet of both of you


----------



## butterfry (Apr 26, 2011)

AWESOME!!! I love it!! Thanks for the inspiration....I may have to try this myself!


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Love the way you sculpted the mouth! Awesome job overall on everything!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Butterfry, if you have any questions along the way, don't hesitate to rattle my cage! lol 

Thanks SonofJoker!! It was a lot of fun to do!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

he's creepy scary!

luv him!

amk


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome work, well done, you are good!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I never noticed this before. Excellent work on the character, Kymmm.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you very much annamarykahn, xxScorpion64xx and Garthgoyle... you all are very kind..


----------



## Left hand jo (Aug 14, 2012)

He's awesome , you did a great job .!


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Great tutorial  You undertaker looks awesome. I like your technique with the paper plate! I never would have thought to do that


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Holy wow he looks so AWESOME!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

The compliments are very nice. Thanks Left hand Jo, Curlgoddess and Mistress of the Abyss.. I appreciate your sweet feedback!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Mind blown. Great looking digger!


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

I love him.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Just what I need for my graveyard. He looks amazing! Wish I had your sculpting skills.


----------



## hickoryislander (Oct 27, 2015)

I know I'm several years late to this thread, but I couldn't help but mention that he actually reminds me of the shadow man from Disney's Princess and the frog . I think this guy could have a second career if you ever decide to go with the voodoo theme! Great job by the way.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow... it HAS been a long time since I made this guy!! Thank you so much for the compliment and your right, he would be right at home in a voodoo scene!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Another late "nice job on that", hahaha! Good work on the painting too!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

And another great job from me!!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

this is good inspiration for me- I'm going to make some evil clowns out of styro heads and I better get started...


----------

